# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Wat zijn de gezondste voedsel combinaties?

## FRANCOIS580

Heel wat voedingscoaches en andere dieet goeroes willen je doen geloven dat uitsluitend datgene wat je eet belangrijk is voor je gezondheid en om gezond te vermageren. Dat is uiteraard slechts gedeeltelijk waar. Wat je eet is natuurlijk van groot belang om zowel je lichamelijke als je geestelijke gezondheid intact te houden. Hoe je eet en welke voeding je combineert is echter minstens even belangrijk. Zo kwamen voedingsdeskundigen en diëtisten tot de vaststelling dat sommige voedselcombinaties je gezondheid veel meer schaden dan goed doen terwijl anderen je gezondheid extra bevorderen. Wat zijn dan de beste en gezondste voedingscombinaties en welke kunnen we voortaan best zo laten?

Om je gezondheid maximaal te ondersteunen is een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding onmisbaar. Maar daarbij kan je uiteraard ook verkeerde voeding combineren. Een gevarieerde voeding is pas écht gezond met de juiste combinaties. Nu denkt men teveel dat een gezond eetpatroon bestaat uit zoveel mogelijk verschillende voedingsstoffen. Daardoor kampen we steeds meer met spijsverteringsproblemen zoals maagzuur, maagzweren en maagontstekingen. Veel voorkomende aandoeningen die met een juiste voedsel combinatie kunnen vermeden worden.

*Juist combineren met het paleo dieet*
Om de verschillende voedingsstoffen zo goed mogelijk te combineren is er het paleo dieet. Paleo is puur natuur, met het gelijknamige dieet ga je terug naar de bron, en eet je op dezelfde manier als onze voorouders de holbewoners. Zij hadden voor hun maaltijden slechts een erg beperkte keuze en aten wat ze ter beschikking hadden. Hun voeding bestond hoofdzakelijk uit dierlijke eiwitten en onbewerkt voedsel. Bewerkt voedsel kenden ze niet. 

*Combineren van voeding*
De eerste stappen in het combineren van de juiste en gezonde voeding komen van de Amerikaanse voedingsdeskundige William Hay die in de jaren twintig zijn Hay Dieet lanceerde, waarin het combineren van de juiste voeding centraal stond. Volgens Hay zorgde zijn dieet voor een gezonde darmflora, een vlotte spijsvertering en darmtransit en dit door bepaalde voedselcombinaties zoveel mogelijk te vermijden. Om je spijsvertering een handje te helpen is het belangrijk om voedingsmiddelen met een verschillend verteringsproces niet samen op je menu te plaatsen.

*Verteringsproces*
We staan er inderdaad veel te weinig bij stil dat iedere voedselgroep een eigen verteringsproces heeft. Die brengen je spijsvertering en alles wat daarmee te maken heeft danig in de war als je voeding met verschillende een verteringsproces eet. Voeding dat niet met mekaar compatibel is zorgt voor een slechte vertering. 

*De gevolgen van een slecht verteringsproces zijn:.../...*

Lees verder...

----------

